# голосовые планки



## Vlad Gurzhi (16 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте!Меня интересует вопрос-перестановки голосов с одного инструмента на другой.Конкретно с Вельтмейстра-стеллы на Баркароллу, хочу басовые голоса из "стелы" переставить на баркаролу?Жду Ваших советов.Спасибо.


----------



## levsha34 (16 Фев 2013)

не стоит заморачиваться... голоса и там и там одного среднего качества, может даже из одной "коробки"


----------

